# something new-Ctenopoma acutirostre



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been wanting to try something interesting and new, and decided oon attempting to breed a pair of Spotted Ctenopoma. I already owned one, but recently a shipment showed up at petsmart, so i snached some up and put them in a 20g planted tank i had waiting for them. Here's where I need help. I know they are bubblenesters, who like plants and softish, slightly acidic, warm water. but thats it. 
Also, theres the topic of sexing. i've heard that the males have spines on their gill covers. is this true? ALL of the ones at the store had a few very small spines, but there's no way all 10 of them were males. (also, all the ones i've seen elsewere had small spines on the gill covers.) Is there another factor that can be used to determine sex? 
:idea::?:​


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

No expeience myself, but heres some info
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/ctenopomaart.htm


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

hmmm.....so i guess my conditions are right, but either they don't feel like mating, or they aren't male and female....i guess i'll got buy out their stock, see if i can determine the sex of some, or better yet, get a pair, then return the rest. OR, since they sound like they're not to common, i could hold a few until the auction, if anyone wants them. Any takers?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

How long have they been in there? I assume they need plenty of time to settle in and if their not mature enough or are not in the season time to do so also.


----------

